# Seeking TurboNET Card



## Marvinator (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm adding my old Series 1 Tivo to my setup, and require another Turbonet card for it to connect to the network. Anyone have one for sale or know of one? 

THANKS!!


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=519697


----------



## Bob (Dec 15, 2000)

If you are still looking, I have a Turbonet card.

Make an offer.


----------

